

Ask HN: What is News.YCombinator.ORG? - samirahmed

It looks like a mirror but doesn't let you login in with oauth? Just wondering ...
======
artie_effim
I was going to say a phishing site, but they both resolve to the same IP. So,
I'm just guessing it is a read only mirror to placehold to stop phish.

dig news.ycombinator.org

; <<>> DiG 9.7.0-P1 <<>> news.ycombinator.org ;; global options: +cmd ;; Got
answer: ;; ->>HEADER<<\- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 61061 ;; flags:
qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION: ;news.ycombinator.org. IN A

;; ANSWER SECTION: news.ycombinator.org. 1200 IN A 174.132.225.106

;; Query time: 41 msec ;; SERVER: REDACTED ;; WHEN: Fri Jun 1 11:06:20 2012 ;;
MSG SIZE rcvd: 54

dig news.ycombinator.com

; <<>> DiG 9.7.0-P1 <<>> news.ycombinator.com ;; global options: +cmd ;; Got
answer: ;; ->>HEADER<<\- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 6506 ;; flags: qr
rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION: ;news.ycombinator.com. IN A

;; ANSWER SECTION: news.ycombinator.com. 1200 IN A 174.132.225.106

;; Query time: 37 msec ;; SERVER: REDACTED ;; WHEN: Fri Jun 1 11:06:27 2012 ;;
MSG SIZE rcvd: 54

~~~
samirahmed
that was my first instinct too, but a search for 'new.ycombinator.org' on the
.COM yields so many links.

I wonder why pg doesn't enable oauth for it

